# supraumbilical hernia



## cooper1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I would like to know how others code for supraumbilical hernias. ICD-9 directs you to use epigastric hernia but do you use the epigastric hernia cpt code? My docs want to use ventral hernia cpt code and the placement of the mesh. The hernia was 3 cm above the umbilicus. Help please!

Tracey


----------



## mjewett (Feb 26, 2009)

Supraumbilical hernias are ventral or "abdominal wall hernias". I would choose a ventral hernia CPT code and ICD-9 code 553.29 would work too.

Melissa-CPC


----------



## sfeazel (Sep 25, 2014)

I would use dx code 553.20 for ventral hernia


Sarah CPC


----------

